# htaccess permission denied

## lukasletitburn

Hi 

Ich baue mir gerade einen OnlineShop mit OS-Commerce und ich will .htaccess nutzen. Jedoch geht es nicht das wenn ich den zugewiesenen Dateien chmod 777 gebe gibt er mir eine irre lange Fehlermeldung aus wie kann das sein?

Wie kann ich beim Apache überprüfen ob er überhaupt htaccess unterstützt?

----------

## Christian99

1.) dateirechte 777 für webserver dateien ist nicht so toll. so was wie 644 sollte in jeden normalen fall reichen.

2.) wenn dein webserver die htaccess datei nicht lesen kann würde ich vermuten, dass er sie einfach ignoriert anstatt eine fehlermeldung zu bringen. Vermutung: syntaxfehler in der htaccess/html/php...-Datei. wie ist denn die fehlermeldung?

3.) eigentlich braucht man die verwendung von htaccess dateien nicht aktivieren. man kann aber mit der "AllowOverride" direktive festlegen, was man alles reinschreiben darf, und sie so defakto deaktivieren.

4.) da du schreibst "ich will .htaccess nutzen", möchte ich dir noch http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/howto/htaccess.html ans herz legen, speziell den abschnitt "When (not) to use .htaccess files"

----------

